
When Is a Browser Not a Browser? - soundsop
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/news/features/gazelle-062909.aspx
======
CodeMage
Microsoft got rich and successful by dominating the OS market. It's natural
that they would want to repeat it by inventing the "browser-based OS". I don't
think they'll manage to fool anyone, though.

 _Yet browsers have never been constructed to be operating systems. Principals
are allowed to coexist within the same process or protection domain, and
resource management is largely non-existent._

Chrome offers the protection Wang claims is not implemented. As for the
resource management, the issues Wang raises are security issues with access to
devices and interfacing directly with the OS. This can be solved in the
browser plugin architecture without reimplementing it as an OS or, as they
call it, "browser kernel". I'm betting that Chrome doesn't have plugins yet
because people behind it want to do it correctly from the start.

